# holiday with 2 young kids- where to go?



## manor (16 Jan 2012)

Need help...im trying to book a holiday for May with 2 kids under 3 ,any tips on where to go..somewhere nice...was looking at majorca and the algarve as some of the places look kid friendly... please help... 1st holiday abroad still kids came along!


----------



## AlbacoreA (17 Jan 2012)

We enjoyed Menorca with the kids. Quiet enough though. Lots of family friendly resorts, villa's etc.


----------



## sulo (17 Jan 2012)

We went to Majorca, Alcudia, (stayed in Viva Sunrise)...n Sept 11, Our daughter was 16 months at the time... it had a great kids pool, which she loved... provided the cot for us... they had entertainment on every night, while it wasn't 5* entertainment, it was great for us, when she went to bed, we sat on balcony with a few drinks and watched on...... We are going back in May for 11 days.. (did 7 last year) Beach is fab too....  The 1 bed apt also had microwave, fridge, and essentials for self catering.. which we found v. worthwhile... we did a shop in Lidl.. and kept all her favs to hand for snacks, tea etc...


----------



## Shawady (17 Jan 2012)

Manor, I styaed in this hotel a couple of years ago with a 3 and 1 year old. I would recommend it. It is situated between peurto pollentia and alcudia.


http://www.clubpollentia.com/index_english.html


----------



## aoc (17 Jan 2012)

went to Barcelo Club Et Castillo - in fuerteventura 4 or 5 times with daughter... so nice there...


----------



## Jazz01 (17 Jan 2012)

I've been to this place for the last few years & found it great, especially for the kids...
http://www.seaclub.com/en/

Recommend the C block... B block is a bit too near the nightly entertainment... so with kids going to bed a bit early, music might affect them.

Have only been there in late summer (Aug & Sept) - not too sure the temperature  in May... Beach isn't too far from the complex & the town strip is just a few mins walk...


----------



## manor (17 Jan 2012)

thanks for all the tip going to look at some of the suggestions, i have a 3 year old and a one year old..
it was sugguested by a friend to go all inclusive...not too sure


----------



## manor (17 Jan 2012)

sulo, i had a look viva sunrise, looks good...and i think they do 2 bed apartments, which is a plus with us...thanks for your tips...


----------



## Jazz01 (17 Jan 2012)

Hi Manor... All inclusive (for me) is a bit too restrictive & kids, I think, need a change now & again... if you can get in some grocery shopping in the first / second day, then you could sort breakfast and lunch for you & the kids for the week... in the evening it's nice to try a few different places out & about the town...


----------



## Slim (17 Jan 2012)

manor said:


> thanks for all the tip going to look at some of the suggestions, i have a 3 year old and a one year old..
> it was sugguested by a friend to go all inclusive...not too sure


 
We stayed here a few years ago and it was very good. Entertainment most nights, you can hear and see it from a lot of the apartments if the kids go to bed early. Near the beach and a short bus ride to Salou centre and Port Aventura Park - it's probably not much interest to your kids at their ages - nicer area than Salou centre. Decent restaurants nearby. They have a medical centre next door, or at least they had.


----------



## bigdee77 (24 Jan 2012)

Princesa Yaiza Suite Hotel Resort, Playa Blanca, Lanzarote - 5 star luxury & great for kids!


----------



## remey (27 Jan 2012)

Bigdee77, did you book this hotel directly or through an agent?
It looks lovely, is it close to the town?


----------



## Shawady (27 Jan 2012)

remey, I got a price on that hotel before and it wasn't cheap.
Looked amazing though.


----------



## remey (27 Jan 2012)

Yeh it looks very nice alright. We havent had a holiday in donkeys years, both out of work at different times and thankfully working again so we're splashing out this time (well, within reason, I'm still afraid to spend money!!!). We've a 2 year old and want to do resort/family friendly place, not too far and a little luxurious.


----------



## Shawady (27 Jan 2012)

Remey, I would recommend the place I suggested in post #4. It is a good 4 star.
If you want to splash out on a 5 star I would suggest the place in Albuferia I have linked below. Very nice place. A bit more pricey but if you have a pre-schooler you may be able to go just off season and get it a bit cheaper.

http://www.granderealsantaeulaliahotel.com/


----------



## bigdee77 (31 Jan 2012)

Remey, I booked it though bestratebeds.com & got a better deal. Hotel is ideally situated with beach just outside back gates & a short walk to the promenade with restaurants etc. Found this resort very child friendly with a great play area divided up for different aged kids. Breakfast is amazing! Definitely plan to go back!


----------



## Commercial (31 Jan 2012)

The only recommendation I would make is a short flight and that means Portugal in my opinion. Lagos is a nice family friendly town with plenty of nice beaches


----------



## NANA01 (31 Jan 2012)

*Travel with small kids*

Would you consider France?

Ryanair fly Shannon to Nantes on Monday and Fridays.  Dublin to Nantes and La Rochelle and Cork to La Rochelle (depending on what part of country you are in)

When you get into Nantes, I would suggest you drive towards the south a bit...to La Tranche sur mer.  Try the campsites "Zagrella in Longville" or "Les Dunes in Longville".  Loads to do around this area and loads playgrounds for small kids.  Pony rides.  Cycling.  Also its not too hot in May which is better for kids.  Also not as buzy.

I did a quick price check.  Flights from Shannon to Nantes in May are €58 per person.  Campsite Zagrella for a week €300 approx.  Car hire for the week €185 (cheap car hire in france.com).  total €700 approx for 1 weeks.

Zagrella and Les Dunes are both near the beach with onsite facilities for kids.  Small kids love the sand.  Both are about 1 hour or 1 and half hours away from "peu de feu" and "futurescope" which are wonderful day shows etc for families.  Google both.

You are about 40 mins from La Rochelle.


----------



## NANA01 (31 Jan 2012)

*Travel with kids*

Sorry meant to add that the flights are about 1 hours....this is wonderful, especially with small kids (even big ones!!!).  Its great you are hardly up in the air and you are landing.... big plus


----------



## bcol1 (6 Feb 2012)

Depends on when in May you are planning to travel, but last year we went to Italy - Lido de Jesolo (beach resort just outside Venice). It's a pretty short season here, that's why it would depend on when you are going, as the season only kicks off end of the month. But we loved it, so much so that we are planning a return trip this year with our 20 mth old. Flights with Aer Lingus or Ryanair, bus or taxi connection from airport only 40 mins, very family friendly resort with a long sandy beach, shallow gently sloping water, playgrounds every few hundred metres along the beach, lovely food etc. Great waterpark with plenty for young kids, also other play centres etc. We've been to Alcudia & Algarve few times before but feel that Lido de Jesolo meets our family friendly requirements and still allows us to have a lovely holiday in a resort that caters as much to locals as tourists. The main street is pedestrianised every night so families are out walking with children late at night, eating out together, no hassle anywhere, felt very safe there. Let me know if you want any further info.


----------



## bq67ie (6 Feb 2012)

Try the El Dorado apartments in Lanzarote

Also, www.keycamp.ie have loads of campsite options. Used them last year to stay in Brittany for a few weeks. Very well equipped campsites, good kids clubs, great swimming pool complex


----------



## Shasha (20 Mar 2012)

Bcol1 I was in Lido with the hubby before we had the kiddies now I also have a 3 year old and 1year old and are trying to think of a holiday destination.  We went in September its about 8 years ago now and found it very quiet but looking back it was a lovely place but we found that our hotel was full of German and we didn't really meet any English/Irish people!!  Would love to bring the kids back as it holds a special place in our hearts hubby proposed there, can you recommend a hotel not sure I would go back to the one I stayed in.


----------



## bcol1 (21 Mar 2012)

Hi Shasha,

Hotel & Residences Il Teatro is where we stayed and we are returning there again this year. They are apartments within a hotel, great location 2 streets back from the beach, overlooking a small square with ice cream cafes on every corner, and 5 mins walk to the waterpark. The apartments are very modern and clean, and there is a pool on the ground floor as well as a rooftop jacuzzi pool and lovely loungers up there with view of the sea, heaven! Fabulous staff, so friendly and accommodating with children. We ate in the hotel restaurant a lot, it looks out onto the square, lovely food and very family friendly. 
[broken link removed]

The season is very short, take the opening days for the waterpark Aqualandia as a guide. In 2012, it's open from May 26th to Sept 9th. So travelling outside of those dates i can imagine it would be very quiet. 

Let me know if you need any more info.


----------

